# Can not open Web links form email



## qualityf (Nov 8, 2005)

in office 2003. everytime i click on a web link in an 
email it goes a folder called locate link browser. Could someone please advise me on what do to to correct this.
thanks 
johnny :4-dontkno


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Have a look at this MS article

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;821692

and see if it helps.

Regards


----------



## qualityf (Nov 8, 2005)

Glaswegian said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF.
> 
> Have a look at this MS article
> 
> ...


I read and tried resolution at support site but this did not solve my problem.. I still cannot open a link from an email. Do you have any other ideas
thanks for your help
johnny


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Johnny

Can't find a great deal on this one. Perhaps try a Repair on Office? See here for help on how to do this:

http://support.microsoft.com/?id=821593

Regards


----------



## qualityf (Nov 8, 2005)

I reinstalled office , but still no go. I appreciate you help, if you do think of anything please let me know.

thanks again, 
johnny


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Johnny

I was just checking the MS fix and it seemed to refer to using a browser like Netscape - is that what you use or do you use IE? Sorry I can't help any more - the link was all I could find on this. From what you described it looked like it would provide you with a fix.


----------



## qualityf (Nov 8, 2005)

Glaswegian said:


> Hi Johnny
> 
> I was just checking the MS fix and it seemed to refer to using a browser like Netscape - is that what you use or do you use IE? Sorry I can't help any more - the link was all I could find on this. From what you described it looked like it would provide you with a fix.



I use IE ,I noticed the same thing.
I run Outlook on several computer and this is the only one
that I am having trouble with, it is set up the same as other 
computers. Must be something IE but I can't put my finger on it.
thanks again
Johny


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Johnny

Are all your Windows patches up to date? I know there were several that fixed IE issues - worth a try if you haven't updated already.

Regards


----------



## lokesh_kkt (Feb 21, 2009)

qualityf said:


> in office 2003. everytime i click on a web link in an
> email it goes a folder called locate link browser. Could someone please advise me on what do to to correct this.
> thanks
> johnny :4-dontkno


----------



## lokesh_kkt (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks fro you support now i am able to open


----------



## hanta (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Johnny / Ian

Have same problem, but not that good with lingo - can you please assist furhter with what exactly you did to fix this problem??
Thanks
Hanta


----------

